# Hymer B544 A class Signo 100 switch / cruise control



## Sandclan (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi,

Can anybody advise.

I have just purchased a 2005 Hymer, just above the electric step switch on the dash board right of the steering wheel is a light blue square switch, when pressed this makes a noise sounds like a relay in the electronic control box mounted next to the driver. *What is this for?*

Also, she has a cruise control stalk mounted on the left by the indicator stalk, I have traced the wires into the engine compartment but in ends with an electrical plug just hanging loose, Can you advise what is missing and who can I approach to purchase new parts?.

The Hymer was Originally purchased from Brownhills Swindon.

Thanks 
Will.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: Hymer B544 A class Signo 100*



Sandclan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anybody advise.
> 
> ...


Hi Will,

I am not up to date with the modern Hymers/Fiats, but if the post was transferred to the Hymer forum, you may get "the" answer to your question.

When you say "makes a noise like a relay", do you mean a clicking noise, or a buzzing noise?

Perhaps a kindly Mod could move the post to the Hymer forum, to aid Will's investigations.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## Sandclan (Dec 25, 2008)

*Clicking noise*

Clicking noise


----------

